# poor bench press



## LONGJON75 (Jun 13, 2010)

hi can someone tell me whats wrong with my bench press

for some reason i cant seem to hit 10 reps with 20kg a side on the bench press

im 6"8 and 100kg been training for 3 months

i can do 12 reps with 10kg a side

10 reps with 15kg a side

but when i put 20s on i fail at about 6?????


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Bloody giant lol. Stick with 15kg then on either side for 10 reps. Then gradually add more weights.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I would suggest that you stay on machine for a bit, then you can self spot, also try some dumbell work, and what ever you are doing concentrate on good form, drop the bar slowly to your chest and drive up breathing correctly, or go to the smith mcn and do some negatives with heavy weight, but the important thing is before worrying about how much is how good are your presses!! and add some dips to your routine, if you can dip your weight then you can press 60 kilo!!


----------



## LONGJON75 (Jun 13, 2010)

thanks for the advice guys i always make sure my form is spot on and i do 3x sets of dips but weight assisted.

i think its the length of my arms thats the problem :becky: thats my excuse anyway


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok don't fully extend your arms, you shouldn't lock out anyway, and ask somone to assist on your last set, but you could be right on where your tendons attach, also look at doing drops, after a warm up set go heavy and then lighter as you tire...


----------



## Hunger (May 21, 2010)

LONGJON75 said:


> thanks for the advice guys i always make sure my form is spot on and i do 3x sets of dips but weight assisted.
> 
> i think its the length of my arms thats the problem :becky: thats my excuse anyway


mate at 6'8" you must have arms like a spider monkey lol

on a serious note you've only been traing for 3mnths,with longer leavers than most.Stick with the basics your doin fine.you'll be there before you know it:becky:

NO FORCED DROP OR NEGGS :der:3mnts trainning, very little experiance = injury imo


----------



## LONGJON75 (Jun 13, 2010)

thanks for the help guys

it just pisses me off and is quite embarrasing when blokes are pushing 2 plates a side with ease and i cant hit 10 with 1 plate per side ill take the advice on board:clap2:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

jon have you tried dips?

dips are just as good as bench and it might suit you more...

maybe do both as dips may/should increase pressing strength.

when approaching a PB or plateau i use 0.5kg plates and slowly crawl past it.

its usual to add too much weight at a gym due to the size of the increments.

this kjills progress.


----------



## Ftblk36 (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm with the skinny bloke above, take it slowly. Incremental weight additions and you'll be lifting more than most in a years time. If you take a look around at the gym most lift the same week in week out. Don't sweat it, it could also be that you THINK you should be lifting more may hinder you. Lift what you can in proper form ánd add a little each week if its poss. Good luck.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> jon have you tried dips?
> 
> dips are just as good as bench and it might suit you more...
> 
> ...


 yes i agree with cal your trying to jump up from 1 plate to 2 instead of putting another 20 on e/s try just adding a 2.5 or 5kg plate then do that for a few weeks..

it will work i promise....remember good form is better than heavy weight.:nod:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

no no, i said 2.5kg is too much


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

I found this for you longjon

Weightlifting Equipment

or

http://www.jjbsports.com/pws/ProductDetails.ice?ProductID=6349&utm_source=googlebase&utm_medium=affiliate

Do you know if its 1" or 2" that your using? In other words is it an olympic size bar?

~All the best with the progression


----------



## stevenJones (Jul 10, 2010)

Whats ur nutrition and diet like try increasing weights by 1 llbs ever couple off sessions and maybe increase protein.

Heres a good article about the bench press.

http://www.corefitnessmuscles.com/2010/07/10/bench-press-101/


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Im with Cal on this again. You need to buy some small discs of 0.25k. Add these each week and build up to the gym standard ones. You can get olympic ones and magnetic ones.


----------

